# Garmin 541 g2



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a garmin 541 and found that it sucks for navigating the back country.sometimes showing that I'm on dry land when I'm clearly in water.does the g2 help for this problem and show more detail??
Is it worth the money?


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope, not on my 720s anyway.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks.It saves me some money I guess,does anyone make one that's more detailed?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe the G2 Vision with the sat overlay would work.


----------

